# Expat EMT/Paramedic



## ITguy27 (Oct 19, 2013)

I recently took and passed my NREMT-B practical exam in Mass a few weeks ago, I should be taking the written in a month or so. My goal is to become a paramedic. 

I came across a few threads talking about being a medic overseas and it really intrests me. My dream would be to travel the world, I love learning about new cultures and experiencing them.

The problem is I don't come from a military or law enforcement background, which I've seen is almost a requirement for those overseas contracts. 

I'm 27 and in good health. Besides working toward becoming EMT-B cerfitifed I also have a Bachelor's Degree in Network Engineering. I've done tech support/customer service for over a year while working as a delivery driver at Domino's Pizza. 

Just looking for any information or websites I can check out and inform myself about potential options. I have also read about being a medic for old rigs in the Gulf Coast and elsewhere, which also sounds intresting.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 19, 2013)

Well, for starters, your degree will be a plus when the time comes. 

EMT Basic contracts overseas in any operation, be it military contracts, other govts, oil, shipping, etc are virtually non existent anymore due to downsizing and requiring ALS providers. Those EMT spots that do pop up, will be swiftly occupied by those who have been there and done that, have the right networking (who you know/not what you know,) and already hold the proper security clearances and additional certifications. 

You'll need to pursue that medic patch, and in almost all cases have at *least* a year or two of experience in a paramedic role to get your application to the hiring managers desk as opposed to the circular file bin.

I will tell you that that sounds like a ways off for you at this point, but it is worth it. It's a lot of fun, and will teach you a lot about yourself and the world. 

But be sure you want it. You'll be away from friends, family, all your closest loved ones, your home, your favorite restaurant, your favorite pub.... Away from everything you know. It is not a job for those who get homesick easily or have a difficult time adapting to change. Also, being able to deal with being alone in some cases and bored out of your mind for hours or possibly day on end, or being okay with being in an extremely hostile and austere environment.  It's sounds like oh yeah I'm down, no biggie... Right? I've seen a guy go through 2 months of predeployment processing, physicals, tests, backgrounds, etc... Just to get in country and start crying because he missed his animals and went home the next day....  If you've never lived away from home, it might be a good idea for a few months just to sorta see if you're cut out for it. 
 Just my two cents, it's rewarding... So if you really want it- go for it.

In the mean time, don't get in trouble with the law or at your work, and keep a clean credit record. That'll help when clearance backgrounds come up and they want to know every detail of your life for the last 7-10 years.


----------



## ITguy27 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the information, greatly appreciated. I pretty much figured EMT-B positions are non-existant, even if they were I have no background in medicine so I wouldn't go for anything. I plan on working as a Basic for 6 months to a year then going to Medic school. Get something local, preferably 911 for 2-3 years to get a good foundation/experience. 

After that then I'd like to see what my options would be at that point. I think I have a decent plan for the next few years of my life. It's just always been a dream of mine to see the world and instead of planing trips or something selfish why not use my career to fulfil my dream while helping someone in their time of need. 

Also, on my road to paramedic are there any other certs I could work on getting that will help me?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 21, 2013)

I know I can speak for the majority of the GCC countries (non-military) when I say the minimum to apply is normally 2 years experience and a Paramedic certificate.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 21, 2013)

Just start with your basic. Once you pass that and get certed you can worry about what will help you progress to medic school. Most of the time the things you need will be provided in class such as PHTLS, ACLS, PALS, PEPP, AMLS, etc.

If they aren't provided you might need them as pre-reqs, and you may also need an Anatomy $ Physiology class if it is not integrated into the class. Check out the schools you might consider taking a P course and see what they require.

Also, GCC, as  Expat mentioned stands for Gulf Cooperation Counsil. Basically the Persian Gulf nation states like the UAE, Kuwait, Qatar, etc.


----------

